# Kentucky Wonder Pole Beans



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I grow both type of green beans, bush and pole. I guess my wife has been feeding me mostly bush beans for a while and they really didn't have much taste.

Tonight she served me green beans again and with the first taste I knew they were Kentucky Wonder pole beans. They are way, way better than the bush beans of the same name, actually not even close.

I don't think I'll grow the bush green beans anymore. They produce huge yeilds but lack so much in taste compared to their cousins it's not worth spending the time on them. Fresh pole beans cooked with some small new pototoes, oh man !!!!!

Rick


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sounds really GOOD! I remember when I was a child I would ride the greyhound from Milton to my great aunt and uncles in bonifay I would tell the bus driver to let me off in front of here house and he would. They lived directly on 90. Anyway she would have me a huge plate of homegrown butterbeans and cornbread. I loved that woman  heaven is a lot sweeter with her there. She could take peas and make some chow chow oh boy


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Did u see the wheat bread recipe?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

saintsfann76 said:


> Sounds really GOOD! I remember when I was a child I would ride the greyhound from Milton to my great aunt and uncles in bonifay I would tell the bus driver to let me off in front of here house and he would. They lived directly on 90. Anyway she would have me a huge plate of homegrown butterbeans and cornbread. I loved that woman  heaven is a lot sweeter with her there. She could take peas and make some chow chow oh boy


Now that sounds good to me!


----------

